# Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable



## pbvitani2b (1 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, en voulant installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac OS X Yosemite avec l'aide d'Assistant Boot Camp , un message d'erreur apparait " Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable, Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de Windows. " 
J'ai chercher sur pleins de forums mais je n'ai trouver rien pouvant remedier a ce probleme , si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur !
Merci bien.


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2018)

C'est bien avec quel Mac, qui dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.

De plus, tu utilises quelle version de Windows et sous quelle forme, un fichier .iso, en provenance d'où ?


----------



## pbvitani2b (1 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien avec quel Mac, qui dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.
> 
> De plus, tu utilises quelle version de Windows et sous quelle forme, un fichier .iso, en provenance d'où ?


Comment faire une copie écran ? Et j'utilise Windows 10 en fichier .iso que j'ai télécharger sur ce site https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO , mon iMac est en 10.10.5 Yosemite


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2018)

Tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en validant avec la touche Entrée et en donnant le résultat...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
...histoire de connaître le modèle exact que tu possèdes.


----------



## pbvitani2b (1 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en validant avec la touche Entrée et en donnant le résultat...
> 
> ```
> sysctl hw.model
> ...




```
hw.model: iMac15,1
```


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2018)

C'est un de ces 3 modèles... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=iMac15,1 ...je voulais m'assurer que n'avais pas de SuperDrive et a priori un modèle de 2014. Pourquoi tu ne fais pas de mise à jour vers macOS Mojave ? La suite à demain.


----------



## pbvitani2b (1 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est un de ces 3 modèles... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=iMac15,1 ...je voulais m'assurer que n'avais pas de SuperDrive et a priori un modèle de 2014. Pourquoi tu ne fais pas de mise à jour vers macOS Mojave ? La suite à demain.


Ok c’est bon j’ai installer macOS Mojave, ducoup que dois-je faire maintenant ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

pbvitani2b a dit:


> Ok c’est bon j’ai installer macOS Mojave, ducoup que dois-je faire maintenant ?


Est-ce que tu peux faire l'installation en suivant ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ... ?


----------



## pbvitani2b (2 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux faire l'installation en suivant ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ... ?


J'ai suivi cette démarche mais cette fois-ci il me dise "
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable,
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque. "*
Si il parle de ma clé, elle a 7,49 GO disponible, je vois pas pourquoi ca ne serait pas assez ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

pbvitani2b a dit:


> J'ai suivi cette démarche mais cette fois-ci il me dise "
> *Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable,
> L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque. "*
> Si il parle de ma clé, elle a 7,49 GO disponible, je vois pas pourquoi ca ne serait pas assez ?


La taille de la clé USB ne pose pas de souci, mais depuis quel ordinateur, un autre Mac ? Il se peut aussi que certaines clés USB en 2.0 peuvent poser problème, essaye avec une clé USB en 3.0 ou inversement.


----------



## pbvitani2b (2 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> La taille de la clé USB ne pose pas de souci, mais depuis quel ordinateur, un autre Mac ? Il se peut aussi que certaines clés USB en 2.0 peuvent poser problème, essaye avec une clé USB en 3.0 ou inversement.


Qu'est ce qu'une clé 3.0 , une clé avec plus d'espace stockage ? Et comment je peux savoir si ma clé est en 2.0 ou en 3.0 ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

pbvitani2b a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'une clé 3.0 , une clé avec plus d'espace stockage ? Et comment je peux savoir si ma clé est en 2.0 ou en 3.0 ?


C'est marqué dessus, mais par défaut avec ton iMac il te faut une clé USB en 3.0. Pour reconnaître une clé USB, le détrompeur du connecteur est blanc en USB 1.0, noir en USB 2.0., bleu en USB 3.0.


----------

